# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Koncept për një transplantor kulturash që iku pa më marrë leje

## dikeafajtore

Mimoza Ahmeti

  Kush ishte J.V?

As unë nuk e dija
deri atë mëngjes kur ra telefoni:
Jam unë, tha ai, sot më 11
te Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve.
Kishte fytyrën e habisë natyrale
dhe sytë e tij ishin dy flegra pas të cilave
montohej në distancë inteligjenca;
trupi i tij i mëndafshtë i pështjellë
me një kostum
në filenë e të cilit gëzohej
një trekëndësh shamie.
Dridhesha, si para një violinçeli të akorduar
që nuk dija si prekej.
Ai me siguri e vuri re këtë dhe:
A e dini përse ju kam kërkuar?
Po, i thashë, pa ditur kurrgjë,
kishit ndier që doja të njihja një njeri sëre,
diçka si puna juaj, d.m.th. vetë ju,
gjë që e kisha shtyrë gjithmonë për më tej
pasi nuk po ndodhte.

Jeni e çuditshme, ia bëri ai,
pastaj sikur të kish zbritur një vranësirë pranë
i erdhi kujtesa:
Erdha nga Milano më 1944. Disa ditë
vakancë në vendin tim,
kush mund ta mendonte
se angloamerikanët do të na linin ashtu...
Ishte më e besueshme të mendohej se Toka
do të rrotullohej në të kundërt.
Më futën brenda, 12 vjet,
para meje, çvarrosën tim atë
dhe ia hoqën kufomës dhëmbët e florinjtë,
i hodhën eshtrat,
në qeli flija me gjoks,
pasi më shpinë
lagështira të bën tuberkuloz.

Çfarë dinte për mua J.V?

Më thoni, tha ai,
a keni bërë dashuri me E.R?
Kjo ishte një pyetje hapsaqe,
nuk mund të them budallaqe,
që J.V e hodhi si zar
në mes bisedës sonë.
Nuk po ju kuptoj, pëshpërita.
Asgjë, buzëqeshi ai, si të doni.
Jemi puthur pa pështymë. Kaq, ju përgjigja J.V- së.
Pa pështymë- Ho, ho, ho
qeshi ai lehtësisht
sikur diku në një trup tjetër
zemrën e tij
e grithnin me gjilpëra.
E çuditshme, jeni e çuditshme-
por ndjeja se ai nuk qe aspak i çuditur
deri në lëvizjen e dorës që shtynte limitin
dhe pashë se çuditej pse
nuk çuditej fare.

Thomëni, ia bëri ai,
do të bënit dashuri me mua?
(Ishte e treta herë që takoheshim,
këtë herë në shtëpi)
Nuk mundem, nuk kam aftësi.
Thomëni që nuk ju pëlqej.
Përkundrazi i thashë, por s'kam predispozitë. 
Si të doni.
Dhe filloi të tregojë për një Princ
të Anglisë:
e dini si bënte
dashuri ky princ me të dashurën
e tij? në dy shtretër përballë, lakuriq
vetëm shiheshin.
Do t'ju pëlqente një dashuri e tillë?
Ky kuriozitet më bën të shkoj-
thashë dhe u çova.
Epo mirë. Si të doni.

Çudi,
e ndjeja se J.V s'më kish për shije,
psherëtinte për femra dhe ja
s'i vinte aspak rëndësi refuzimit tim,
ndaheshim si miq,
takoheshim me mall.
Një lloj emocioni që mua më tensiononte disi
ndërsa atë veçse e hidhte në harrimësi zhvillimesh
ku dëgjimi im
nuk kish fort rëndësi për të.

....


....
  Ku jetonte J.V?

Jetonte në vilë, tani të gjithën,
dikur vetëm katin përdhes
si i deklasuar që ishte
Kishte edhe një tjetër vilë
që ia banonte një
anëtarë i Byrosë Politike
dhe një tjetër në Paris
të tjetërsuar poashtu
dhe shumë prona të pamata, të pushtuara
të cilat s'i mori kurrë
pasi, siç tha:
Nuk kam ndërmënd të rri pas dyerve.
Vitet e fundit i kaloi në Paris,
e mora në telefon një ndër herët, por e shoqja:
Doni J.V?
Po, dua J.V.
Kush jeni ju?
Jam M.A si gjithmonë.
Nuk e dini se J.V është i martuar?
Po edhe unë jam e martuar.
D. m. th. ju pëlqen J.V.
Sigurisht që më pëlqen J.V.
Ashtu?
Po, kështu.
Bram.


J.V është një matuf sklerotik
më pat thënë E.R.
Aman, J.V ashtu bën për të
gjitha, më pat thënë O.V
Shërbëtor dhe servil regjimi,
më pat thënë A.P.

E dija që nuk qe kështu,
por një gen bastard
midis genesh gjeniale
qeshte te të gjithë miqtë e mi.
J. V ishte perri njerëzore
dhe nuk e kishte këtë gen
që ndoshta përfundimisht ndan sërën
nga vulgu.

Ishte e fundit specie e tillë
edhe për ne në Francë
tha K.A, një shkrimtar provokativ 
nga Parisi,
në atë kohë homo, fytyra e të cilit
ishte abstraksion i gjallë i intelektit:
Ishim në veturë të dy, me J.V
dhe ndalova, pasi përpiqte 
këmbët, qante dhe thoshte:
Kam jetuar shumë, o sa e padurueshme
të jetosh kaq gjatë.
Doja ta qetësoja, por ishte e pamundur.
J.V ishte i një elegance të rrallë.

Vuante nga një egoizëm i shfrenuar
tha I.K, padroni i tij,
sikur i vinte inat që po jetonte,
duhet të gëzohesh, i thosha,
në vendin tënd njerëzit gëzohen
të jetojnë kaq gjatë;
po ç'jetë është kjo
pa rini, pa para dhe pa femra,
ç'Paris është ky- më sulej mua.
E tillë është jeta tani
edhe për të rinjtë e Parisit,
ti njeh Parisin e paraluftës,
por ky i konsumizmit
është ndyshe. Mos kërko
gjëra që nuk janë më-
më shpjegonte I.K me mllefin
e atij që ka humbur mjeshtrin.

...

Punë e madhe se vdiq J.V,
më ke mua, tha O.V,
e cila tani nuk ngre as telefonin.
Shëtisja vetëm trotuarit, me një fustan
ruzhë idol,
e pata veshur një herë për J.V
Frynte. Frynte një zbrazëtirë e pashpjegueshme
në gjithë kyeqytetin.
Një zbrazëtirë moti e përzier me
zbrazëtirë politike, si një eros i vdekur.
Ç'më bëre J.V- thirra befas-
si vdiqe pa më marrë leje?
Kindat e fustanit i tërhiqte
zbrazëtia dhe flokët një vetmi e pashpresë
dhe krejt e ndjeva veten
vejushë
midis gjithësisë së ve.
...


 Mimoza Ahmeti    


 fragmente

----------


## macia_blu

moj, kjo thashethemnaja e mozes  nukmedukte poezi mua.
cudi!
Apo eshte proze e  ardhur  ne  fjali te thyera. (po as si proze nukme duket) 
Ka shume  katundarllek, 
ka shume boshllek
me tha, i thashe , kishte thene , me pati thene 
(fare pak mund te gjesh figura nga ato te mozes.megjithese  me mllefet ndaj  meshkujve  eshte ndare bukur ne poezi)lol
si me te miren poeteshe   kjo poezi nuk e demton (ne kete rast te dembtuarit jemi ne admiruesit e saj)
...
dhe....
j.v , a ka vdekur  apo jeton  moj kush me thote se te betohem  une sot e mora vesh kush ishte)
...
dikea, te jam borxhlie qe e solle. te perqaf!

----------


## Brari

Plak matuf dhe ashik 
Ky isuf Vrioni palafik
Dhe kjo  llacka katunare
qenka marrosur fare

----------


## Agim Doçi

Brari im fisnik dhe ti macia blu që të xen nata jashtë...jo për 1 viç (lol), një minut të qëndrosh pranë Mimozës e ndjen se ajo femër është shumë voluptoze (epshndjellëse), poete që rrallë e has edhe në kombet e tjera, sidomos në vëllimin e saj "Bëhu i bukur!" shpërthen fuqishëm. Bile nuk ishte e lehtë se ishte viti 1976 dhe dara e realizmit socialist kishte shtërnguar të gjithë në morsë!
Këtë që e solli Dikea në forum kurrë nuk e kisha lexuar më parë, por Jusuf Vrioni fisnik - nuk besoj...nejse!
Jusufi ka meritën që "padronit" të vet Kadaresë i ka dhënë FAMËN duke e përshtatur veprën e tij me artin mjeshtëror të përkthimit nga shqipja në frëngjisht!
"O dhëndër ku vete kshtu?
Shkoj tek nusja kam punë!".....
kjo perlë popullore përmetare me vjen ndër mend dhe shoh me sytë e imagjinatës sesi dhëndëri zgjidh ushkurët!...
Agimi

----------


## macia_blu

gim, kot me te pyet..... sa perqind me ke kuptu ne ato qe kam thene per mozen????
Dhe cuditem si nuk e paske  ndjere, nuhatur, kuptuar se  eshte  e e treta dashuri imja  ne emra poetesh...MIGJENI, NDOC GJETJA<, MOZA...., keshtu qe mozen nuk ke pse e  mbron nga te dashurit e saj....as nga  urrejtesit....
me vjen te uleras, si kaq shpesh nuk me kupton, se nuk dua te them se me kupton se ben sikur jo, qe  te  thuash ato qe  te jepet nje shans per ti thene....
te perqaf...

----------


## ornament

Eshte shkruar me profesionalizem, duket qe shrimtarja M. Ahmeti ja ka perkushtu jeten letersise. Ky eshte dallimi ne mes teje mace dhe asaj, megjithese ti si "amatore" ke shpesh shperthime poetik te nje force te rradhe, s'besoj te Mimoza te ket te tille, me kaq fuqi.
Ngaqe ajo dhe Inatin, po ashtu si dashurine, e ka te LEMUAR, te STUDIUAR, te RAFINUAR, me STIL. Prandaj e ndjen thelle humbjen e J. V., e ndjen veten fajtore qe nuk e njohu seksualisht ate, mendoj kjo e shpetoi nga zhgenjimi perfundimtar por dhe do ta ngertheje ne "intelektualizmin letrar" aq banal e te demshem per te bere letersi te mire.

PS; shtoj qe nje botim i ri i Mimozes, ka disa muaj ne  standet e librarive Pariziane, ilustrimi grafik tek kapaku i tij eshte punuar nga O.V. me te cilen M.A. e ka gjet me sa duket gjuhen e perbashket.

----------


## katana

ornament mund te na e sjellesh ate kapakun e bere nga O.V librin e M.A

faleminderit dikea qe e solle.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Ishte një vogëlush si drita
me sytë si nata
i gjithi yll.

Qëndroi përpara humnerave të mia,
i befasuar klithi:
Zonjë, ju po rrëzoheni!

E di, i pëshpëriti vështrimi im,
dhe me krahët e mi e pështolla
puthjen e tij të qumësht si seksi i tij-
aq mund të më dhuronte të më shpëtonte.


Gjithë ditën fekondonte lule
dhe në mbrëmje, kur e pickonin yjet
vraponte, thërriste:
Zonjë! Ju po vdisni, ju po gremiseni!
dhe prapë një puthje qumësht.


Ishim të dërmuar të dy:
puthjet me gjarpërinj që patëm premtuar
dhe përqafimet me ujqër
nuk mundëm ti bëjmë.


Dhamë ca puthje me bolla lënguese
që pas një dite bëheshin shëruese.
Shpejtësinë e plumbit ndjeja përballë humnerës
dhe shvoshkjen e pakapshme nga gëzhoja...


Shko vogëlushi im, mos ma shto vetminë
me përpëlitjen tënde për të më shpëtuar,
Shiko si i lëpijnë buzët e kulloshtra, të dobëtit,
duke na lakmuar...


Unë e di: do të qash me lotë zemre për mua
dhe do ta përdorësh seksin tënd si kamë
për tua ngulur në bark
atyre që përqeshin përpëlitjen.


Dhe në gremisjen time do të shoh si në ëndërr
pjalmimin e luleve.
Dhe do të jem per ty më e Bukura e Parajsës
sikurse isha dhe më e bukura e ferrit.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Fytyre e bukur dikur,tani stigmatike,
ne gjurmet e tua gjej vrasjen qe te kane bere,
ne grate qe i humbe,qe i braktise,a shpetuan duke ikur prej teje,
per mbetur gjalle diku
ne lemoshe ndjenje.
Fytyre e bukur dhe sot,me gjithe prishjen,dyshimin,
dekompozimin,
trup qe zvarrisesh e birresh ne toke te mallkuar.
Mase vigane dhe e deshperuar njekohesisht.
Nje vath ne vesh-dic ja nxit kotesise kuptimin.
Cdo dite humb dicka nga cilesia e yllit,
vdiresh ne rere.
Cdo nate fiton dicka nga pamortesia e vdekjes.
Oh,tani qe po shuhesh,ndersa vazhdon akoma te shuhesh
vervit ne ajer tentakula te tmerrshme vetmie te shthurur
me lak fshikullues kap,terheq e shtrengon,
roberon
me buzet sterile,trupin e pandjeshem.
Shepsh kam rene ne gjurmet e bjerrrjes sate,shfrimit
menyres se terthorte te shfaqjes,helmimit,
fshehjes,sofizmit,lekundjes,se paqenes,
asaj paqendrueshmerie qe nuk ngre dot baze.
Ndjenja luksoze,ne esence shkaterruese,
gerryejne si macet gjire grash te lena.
Rrugehumbur i bukur qe vazhdon te humbesh,
qe di te sillesh por qe etika s'ta permush dot shpirtin.
Jam jotja,me ke,gjithmone me ke pasur,
mbeshtetje,fryme,shteg ne rruge pa krye,
Por ti s'e kupton,ngaqe je gomar,
dhe ky eshte shkaku 
qe une te dua tmerresisht.

----------


## pelin

"E dija që nuk qe kështu,
     por një gen bastard
    midis genesh gjeniale
    qeshte te të gjithë miqtë e mi.
    J. V ishte perri njerëzore
   *dhe nuk e kishte këtë gen*
   që ndoshta përfundimisht ndan sërën
   nga vulgu."


   ... ja enigma e dashurise se M.A.  Nje gen i vogel ,i strukur,i harruar ne zinxhirin e pafund te geneve ; nje gen jashte mode ,i shperfillur,per me teper nje gen qe s'mund ta shohe cdo sy..,nje  brilant i hedhur ne balten e rruges ,i shkelur, i shtyre perdite nga hapat e turmes njerezore..
   diku Gand'hi ka thene:- "sa me pak kemi ,aq me pak kerkojme", prandaj do ta quaja veten idiotin me te madh po te besoja qofte dhe nje cast te vetem se Maces dhe Dikeas  nuk iu ka sterpelqyer kjo poezi.


   "Ç'më bëre ..- thirra befas-
    si vdiqe pa më marrë leje?"
 sidoqofte kete varg e kam lexuar me pare tek Macia_blu,bile thellesisht me te bukur :
    "me tradhetove...-
    si vdiqe pa me thene..."

( ka te drejte ornamenti... )

----------


## Sokoli

E vetmja fatkqesi qe ka pas Moza rrebelja eshte mungesa e konkurences femerore ne letersine shqipe.

He Eli Marku u bere gati per roman se po presim.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Poezia është një aksident historik--Mimoza Ahmeti

Vështirë të mund të përcaktosh origjinën e Poezisë. Ajo lëviz si moti midis gjuhëve të tjera të komunikimit njerëzot, dhe i sjell ato në vete. Mund të kujtojmë fjalët e Leonard Cohen, kur e pyetën se nga i vjen frymëzimi për këngët e tij: "Nëse do ta dija nga vijnë këngët, unë do të shkoja më shpesh atje". 
Për Ulrikka Gerens, një poete daneze, që jeton dhe ka bërë emër, poezia paraqitet si gjuha e rezistencës dhe se nuk mund të shkruhet poezi pa pasur një respekt të thellë dhe kujdes për qënien njerëzore si individ. Ajo shton se poezia ofron një gjuhë e cila i reziston gjuhës së komercit, gjuhës manipuluese të politikës dhe zhurmës së reklamave, Poeti është mbrojtës i gjuhës nga papastërtitë dhe brutalizimet. 
Të shkruarit poezi kërkon një përqëndrim të thellë me dëgjimin e atij që është zë natyror i njeriut. Ky zë reagon, insiston në qënien tonë, kërkon të dëgjohet, të ndërtojë sipas natyrës. Duket se është një zë i mirfilltë, burimet e të cilit janë të thella dhe të vjetra dhe që sa herë duam t'i shpjegojmë bëhemi pak mistikë. 
Për filozofë të ndryshëm, ky zë, i ngjan prirjes për të vendosur një rend të ri në marrëdhëniet e gjërave, një rend pajtues dhe balancues; për poetë tendenciozë, revolucionarë, Poezia paraqitet si një koncept i ri që përmbys atë të vjetrin; (nuk ka pak prirje që tentojnë me ose pa ndërgjegje të interferojnë interesat në këtë zë). 
Megjithatë, poezia në të vetvete, është e lirë nga tendecat subjektive, sepse jetëgjatësia e saj lidhet me të prekurit e shpirtërave në të gjitha kohërat. 
Sic thuhet, poezia është arti që kërkon më pak investim (material). Një laps dhe një fletë, mund të ndërtojë një botë që të trondisë atë që është. 
Artur Rembi mendon se Poeti është ai që u zbulon njerëzve format e të dashuruarit. Ai vetë punonte të bëhej një vizionues i tyre. Marrëdhënia me veten është një objekt manjetik për të, pasi ai mendon se vetja ose Uni kapen dhe kuptohen në mënyrë asnjëherë stabile dhe të kuptuar siç duhet nga subjekti eksperimentues i "Unit". Sipas tij Uni mund të kapet nga crregullimi sistematik i shqisave, ku përfshihen të gjitha format e dashurisë, vuajtjes, madje dhe çmendurisë. 
Në tërësi, ajo që i bashkon të gjitha poezitë për mua, është muzika dhe harmonizmi. Mund të kujtoj një shprehje timen "nuk ka mendim pa muzikë". 
TË kënduarit e mendimit në mendjen tonë, është shenjë që jemi të futur në një gjendje, ngarkesa e së cilës mund të quhet Poezi. Kjo gjendje mund të kërkojë një sërë faktorësh që të shfaqet si strukturë e mirëfilltë poetike, por gjithsesi ajo vepron tashmë, manjetizon jetën, sjelljen, marrëdhënien. Ajo afekton. Ka fusha të pafundme të veprimit të poezisë në jetën tonë. Poezia është sjellje. NDoshta është një aksident historik të shfaqurit e saj si një art më vete. Poezia është mënyrë. Të gjitha përpjekjet njerëzore duan të rivalizojnë këtë mënyrë. Por ajo është e parivalizueshme. Sepse është e bukura. Njeriu ka gjetur shumë mënyra për të kompensuar të bukurën, por s'i ka bërë dot ballë disfatës për ta zëvendësuar atë. Nësë vuani dhe nuk dini cfarë doni, ju siguroj: ju vuani për pak poezi.  

 Mimoza Ahmeti

----------


## ornament

"Ai (ajo) ishte nje poet madheshtor. Por edhe ai/ajo ka kufijte e tij, ku kryesori eshte, cuditerisht, mungese totale e drejtimit te kufijve. Kenga e vet eshte gjithmone me e goditur sec duhet per subjektin qe mbulon." Oscar Wilde

_Ndryshuar nga Fiori._

----------


## ornament

o Fjore, me ça e perktheve me maqine eeee! Pranej e ke ndrit, te ishte me e perkthy PO AQ BUKUR, e perktheja vete mi goc.

Mbi perkthimin tend;

Jo "Madheshtor" po "i madh"; jo "kufij/te" (perdoret per vende) por "kufizim/e" ose "limit/e",(perdoret per njerez, ose mjete); jo "drejtim/it" por SENSIN, ndjeshmerine.
Hehe, e vetmja fjale e pa ndryshuar eshte "TOTALE", kur kjo mund te ndryshohej me lehte se fjalet SENS e LIMIT. Per fjalen "totale", ne kemi fjalen qe tingellon me bukur "PLOTE".

Gjithashtu per "absence totale" jo "mungese totale" as "mungese e plote", por "MANGESI E PLOTE". Kjo perdoret per individe, ndersa "mungese" per inventarin e nje depoje. E tjera, e tjera.
Heh! gjuha, nje thes me shkonja, aspak lehte.

ps; une e di qe ti s'di frengjisht aq mire (as une), sa me perkthy fraza me kaq ndjeshmeri.
Titulli i librit nga esht marre botimi francez (imi), ne origjinalin (nje permbledhje) eshte; 
" The importance of being a wit:  The insults of Oskar Wilde."
Gjeje lexoje e mos ja dorezo armikut, haha....bej shaka.......ne te ka mendime shume te holla per ç'do situate, ja vlen ta perkthesh, ti anglishten e din me mire. Ciao!

----------

